# Worst animal inflicted injury



## caustichumor (Nov 8, 2006)

Something to pass the time and get a chuckle out of, What is the worst injury an animal has inflicted on you? I have been lucky too never be laid up for too long by anything that has decided to taste, sting, step on or otherwise cause me to let out a string of curses. And we are not talking about human animals here either fur, feather or scales only.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

i would say my daughter when she was teething, she bit my arm so hard she peirced the skin. from that day on she is classified as a animal.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 8, 2006)

umm i got scared by a medium-large dog once and not nice things happened


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Once I fell off a young colt I was breaking in. He had just gone mental and I ended up shattering my tailbone, fracturing my elbow and got a concussion. Still had to get back on and finish the day's training though. Haha. Needless to say, I couldn't sit down properly for a week.


----------



## Glider (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my bluetongues grabbed my pinkie finger during feeding one day and went into a death-roll. I don't think my finger was in danger of actually coming off, but it really hurt!

I wasn't laughing but my mum sure was.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 8, 2006)

I was at a mates house and his dog (anklebiter) had pups and he said not to go near them or she would attack :lol: I said nah she loves me that dog and just as i finished saying that she flew at my face and had me by the top lip :lol: .
The worst part of that was that my lip had almost healed from falling out of a two story house in putting my teeth through it :lol: :lol:

Ps i can see the funny side now


----------



## kel (Nov 8, 2006)

my husband used to ride bulls in rodeos i dont think the page is big enough to list all his injurys

my worst would be coming off a newly broken horse and i had to go to hospital in an ambulance i was knocked out for about 3 hours luckily nothing was broken but i had what they called a "dropped foot" which was paralised from the ankle down for about a month, i couldnt walk on it or anything. the scariest part was they couldnt tell me how long it would be like that or even if it would ever get better at all, but luckily i just woke up one morning and it was back to normal, in that same stacka i must have done something to my jaw cause my teeth have been crooked ever since

ive also had stiches in my face from a dog and a rooster


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 8, 2006)

got bitten on the chest my a koala and bitten on the calf by a wombat whilst trying to hurdle its enclosure fence  didn't make the hurdle..


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

My dog kicked me in the nuts once that hurt, either that or a rat bite they hurt too, i think i need to be more stupid around animals so i can have more fun like you guys.


----------



## kelco (Nov 8, 2006)

years ago i was playin ball at the local park with my new puppy, looked up to see a huge dog runnin full on angry across the park at puppy ......anyway long story short haha i grab my lil puppy up high n tryed passive action (bailin) n it decided ill have u!then n attacked me first on the arm then the lower leg/shin i was lucky with the arm but the lower leg he got me from the front across the shin and ragdolled like crazy so i punched him where ever i could n got a yelp out he backed of n regrouped for round two!.....in this i looked down to see a good litre or more of dark blood everywhere n my leg wide open ,pup in arm.......i colapsed!!!! i opened my eyes to see a ranger runnin up from behind across the park with his noose pole yellin at the dog to attack him ...he wanted me!then bam the ranger split him with the pole across the neck dead. i was raced to hospital for maybe 8 of the worst needles (all sorts for pitty n rabbies haha),some stiches n staples .......dont fight PITBULLS!!!!!!!
ps the pup was fine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my mum's thorough breads double kicked me it the chest. Did some heafty damage.


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 8, 2006)

Had a young horse do a tap dance on me whilst trying to break it in, left me black and blue for a while.
A Lion Fish envenomated me about 10 years ago - was not a happy chappy and 
a couple of years ago, nailed by a Redback spiders. Sick as a dog for days.
Go figure, house full of venomous snakes and I get nailed buy a fish and a spider. :shock:


----------



## Matty.B (Nov 8, 2006)

ex1dic said:


> got bitten on the chest my a koala and bitten on the calf by a wombat whilst trying to hurdle its enclosure fence  didn't make the hurdle..



lol...where was this at


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Finger partially removed by dog, re-attached by doctor


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 8, 2006)

I was sick once an my dad offered to feed the horses. He came in with this like purple blister on his head - My horse bit him lol!.
Aside from that I have been really lucky - attacked by a duck once coz I was trying to help its baby out of the fence where it was stuck - whilst I was cowering in frght it got free.
Once we thought I dislocated my shoulder (got bucked off whilst galloping flat out and landed in a peach tree) - but never went to hospital was just bloody sore - couldn't lift it up for 3 weeks.
Guess I must bounce when I fall.
Worst one I have ever seen was a girl jumping a cross-country oxer (cross country means the jumps dont collapse when you hit them and an oxer is a smaller bar in front and a bigger one behind) and the hose misjudged and got its front legs stuck in btw the front and back poles. It flipped over and landed on the rider (no idea how it got its legs out w/out snapping them!). Broke her collarbone, arm dislocated elbow and jaw smashed.Also 6 ribs got broken and pressed on her lung meaning that it couldn't inflate so in the ambo they cut up under her rib and stuck a tube in. Was terrible- first day of the year too with all the new members and little kids there - really awful day


----------



## Magpie (Nov 8, 2006)

Bitten on the back by a full grown alsation guard dog. Bitten on the toe by a possum, stung on the eyelid by a bee with allergic reaction.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Put my foot to far into the sturip, come off dragged for about 500m, over a few driveways.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2006)

I got munched on the calf by someones old Blue Healer, I think it read my mind as I was thinking "what a mangy old mutt!" (luckily his teeth were blunt :lol and then I got whacked in the face a couple of times trying to release a shag out of a heap of old fishing line (the thanks I get! pfffft!) :lol: ............I still think an Adult bearded dragon hurts like blazes though! 

Also, I don't rate most non-venomous snake bites and have always been careful around the bigger ones to avoid adding them to my remarkably short list!!


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking at my scars it's hard to remeber how I got them all. Damn I was a wicked child.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was 12 my parents enrolled me in a summer riding camp. Just when I had heaps of confidence the horse I was riding decided to roll on it's back with me still in the saddle. The worst part was I was using a western saddle and the polop?? (spelling??, big leather knob) cracked 3 ribs!!


----------



## adbacus (Nov 8, 2006)

This one time......

I worked as a vet assistant ,and the vet got me to feel for the calf whilst still inside the cow. When I couldn't feel it the vet pushed me in right up to near my shoulder. The cow was surprised and decided to clench her her [email protected]@. I was stuck there for 35 minutes, that when I finally got my arm out I was bruised and my arm felt dead.

And this other time..........

I went swimming at a creek at the age of 13, and came out with leeches. As i removed them, I realised there was an uncomfortable feeling downstairs. As I looked in, there were three leaches attached to my peepee. I freaked,pulled them off and apparently nearly fainted.

I'm lucky, I realise i'm doing well in getting points for the Darwin Awards


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 8, 2006)

haha adbacus, constrcted by a cow. thats a new one


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 8, 2006)

Went to featherdale, seen the cutest little furry critter that was a grey colour with pink dots was beautiful & thought I would try to give it a pat as it looked so timid. The thing shot down a branch like a bat out of hell & latched onto my finger.

That was my 1st encounter with a spotted Quoll!


----------



## Bench Warmer (Nov 8, 2006)

worst bite ive had wouldve been from a wild adult bluey,went for him behind the head,and he crawled a bit forward turn around and latched onto my thumb and wouldnt go,held him off the ground and he was hanging on to my thumb.. put him on the ground,15 seconds later he let go,checked my thumb and he had ripped a neat slice into my thumb and on the finger nail side he spit in 2...

the only way i can explain what its like,is imagine having your thumb slammed in a door,for 15 seconds before it gets let out,and the door has tiny teeth lol

certainly learned from that,ALWAYS get the blueys from behind the head in the wild


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

adbacus said:


> I went swimming at a creek at the age of 13, and came out with leeches. As i removed them, I realised there was an uncomfortable feeling downstairs. As I looked in, there were three leaches attached to my peepee. I freaked,pulled them off and apparently nearly fainted.



One lesson i learnt when i was in cadets wear protection when in water they can actually get inside and that would just be nasty:shock: 

Also i just got bitten by an adult mouse for the first time, that hurts a little bit more than i thought it would. Im just no competition for you guys though


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 8, 2006)

*Similar..*



Bench Warmer said:


> worst bite ive had wouldve been from a wild adult bluey,went for him behind the head,and he crawled a bit forward turn around and latched onto my thumb and wouldnt go,held him off the ground and he was hanging on to my thumb.. put him on the ground,15 seconds later he let go,checked my thumb and he had ripped a neat slice into my thumb and on the finger nail side he spit in 2...
> 
> the only way i can explain what its like,is imagine having your thumb slammed in a door,for 15 seconds before it gets let out,and the door has tiny teeth lol
> 
> certainly learned from that,ALWAYS get the blueys from behind the head in the wild



I had a BIG stumpy when I was a teenager. A couple of my parents friends were over and had a bit to drink. One of my fathers' friends decided in an episode of alcohol induced bravado to stick his finger in my lizards mouth, foolishly asking me whilst sticking his finger in "do you think this will hurt?" I naturally replied "yes," and chuckled when my lizard promptly bit his finger tip off.

He's lucky I didn't have a pet panther


----------



## junglist* (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol, i dont know if anyone's been to a place called oakvale farm, near newcastle. Went there as a kid with a school trip, and just as we were leaving i decided to feed some galahs the last of my food. BAD IDEA. Galah decided my finger looked ,much tastier and bit right through the tip of it. Fiongernail and all. Blood everywhere, me showing everyone and poking it making the blood spurt. Damned parrots.

Got attacked by dogs on two separate occasions. Fortunately for me they did not fit to my definition of dogs (must at least reach the knee for classification as such). Jack russel decided that the hem of my jeans needed removing and went to work. Must have looked pretty funny just continuing to walk, albeit dragging one foot. Other time it was a dauschund on either leg. I will never work the census again.


----------



## jessop (Nov 8, 2006)

Love the posts in this thread! There are some classics 

One time whilst attempting to wash a housemates cat in the laundry sink, its teeth become attached to my hand :lol: After 2-3 minutes of trying to remove the cat without causing pain to it, finally it let go. The blo*dy animal had fully bitten through the muscle between my thumb and index finger and in constant pain for over 1 month. 

I never realised how powerful cats jaws could be until that moment. Had many other bites, bruises, falls etc, but that was by far the most unexpected and painful.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 8, 2006)

trying to break in a brumbie we had caught out bush when we were out hunting pig brought it back in cause she was a beautiful palamino and i wanted her so during the process of breakin her in she pigg rooted me off i flew in the air and landed againest the round up pen gates broke my wrist and collar bone and was bruised a bit too i was in pain for days......


----------



## Mr feegle (Nov 8, 2006)

i was 5 and at featherdale on a kindy excursion,i was in the petting area a young grey roo lent back and gave me both legs in the chest. My teacher then started to beat it up with her hand bag. I was more than a bit tender for a while after that


----------



## Jason (Nov 8, 2006)

i got tagged on the face, mm's from my eye and blood started pooring down my face ect. very funny although one of those things you had to be there for. only happened three days ago....lol


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 8, 2006)

PHOTOS JASON!!!!! please


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

A sheep bit me on the end of the finger ripping a 3rd of my nail off. I felt like punching it. lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 8, 2006)

hehe. these are all crazy and hilarious  keep em coming


----------



## kel (Nov 8, 2006)

"the polop?? (spelling??, big leather knob)" actually that would be the horn


im nearly wetting myself reading some of these


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 8, 2006)

kel said:


> "the polop?? (spelling??, big leather knob)" actually that would be the horn
> 
> 
> im nearly wetting myself reading some of these



or pommel? not sure on spelling either but i think thats what he means


----------



## triptych_angel (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had a horse gnaw on my hand....not just bite it...but actually grind it between its teeth.....other than that ferret bites hurt like hell.

Misjudged a tree branch while horse riding and whacked my mouth then fell off.


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 8, 2006)

All my encounters were from Featherdale Wildlife Park in the 2 years i worked there.


----------



## kel (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by kel 
"the polop?? (spelling??, big leather knob)" actually that would be the horn

or pommel? not sure on spelling either but i think thats what he means"

yep you could be right but on a western its still called a horn


WHY CANT I QUOTE


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 9, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> Had a young horse do a tap dance on me whilst trying to break it in, left me black and blue for a while.
> A Lion Fish envenomated me about 10 years ago - was not a happy chappy and
> a couple of years ago, nailed by a Redback spiders. Sick as a dog for days.
> Go figure, house full of venomous snakes and I get nailed buy a fish and a spider. :shock:



hahahah typical. 

My worse.. hmm.. The most impressive one would be over tightening a girth when I was about 12... Kept struggling and struggling to get the girth up to this particular notch that the horse eventually slowly turned around, judged its distance and gave me a hard square bite on my side..... The dark purple/blue bruise was the size of a 17inch monitor..  Hehehe.. I was showing off my side for weeks! And the poor patient horse was completely right! The wrangler came around just after I got bitten and couldn't understand why a 12 year old was strong enough to tighten the girth an extra 3 notches from usual...ah the silly things we do when we're young.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 9, 2006)

kel said:


> "the polop?? (spelling??, big leather knob)" actually that would be the horn
> 
> 
> im nearly wetting myself reading some of these



Yeah well, didn't know what it was called as I have never gotton on a horse since, and every time I see one my chest hurts. - Crying and shaking in the corner - :shock:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im not a horse fan either, last time i rode one (14 or so years ago) the thing took off after chooks and i couldnt stop it, my feet wouldn't fit in the stirips (spelling?) because i had my motorbike boots on so i had to try and hang on for the ride


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 9, 2006)

It might be wrong to laugh at someone elses pain but haha,:lol:


----------



## junglist* (Nov 9, 2006)

she didnt get all that badly hurt, but i was out trail riding with sisters and parents years ago, when little sisters horse decided that bolting for home was the best idea. Sister was slowly rotating until she was hanging on under the horse. She fell off, and the horse promptly proceeded to stop right next to her and give her a big lick. Her pride was hurt more than her body


----------



## Dragoness (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad to see there are lots of horse accidents! Lets see, when I was 4 my foot was shattered by my mums heavily pregnant mare standing on it for about 5 minutes (I was too little to move her and she has happily eating her dinner. Whats that about wearing proper shoes when around horses? You mean barefoot isnt the way to go???)
Have a lovely scar on my leg from my extremely quiet horse flipping out and throwing me against a stable door and having the bolt on the door go through my leg. The door ended up about 50 metres across the yard, the horse galloping around and the other groom saying to me "wow, I can see the bone." (and found bits of my leg in the bolt, eeww)
Dislocated shoulder from laziness and trying to lead two fit event horses to their paddocks in just halters, they went seperate ways, but I wasnt letting go, felt like I was going to be split in 2!
I think 3 is enough for now...

Cheers


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 9, 2006)

HAHA I just remembered a good one! about 3 years ago training for mounted games I had to learn to vault (get on whilst the horse was running) so my instructer was lunging and I was running around in circles, jumping up and down. We were on a light slope and I jumped right at the lowest point. Flew through the air and my knees grazed the saddle before I was over the other side and SMACK into the ground. The stupid bit was I got up and did the exact same thing a minute later! Then didn't even get to try it at state coz I sprained my ankle (running around in the dark 1st night and fell in a ditch) and my team pulled me from all the vault events  Still rode tho  Had to get mum to pull my boot off each night  should have been on crutched for 6-8 weeks apparently lol never mind now!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 9, 2006)

Dragoness said:


> Glad to see there are lots of horse accidents! Lets see, when I was 4 my foot was shattered by my mums heavily pregnant mare standing on it for about 5 minutes (I was too little to move her and she has happily eating her dinner. Whats that about wearing proper shoes when around horses? You mean barefoot isnt the way to go???)
> Have a lovely scar on my leg from my extremely quiet horse flipping out and throwing me against a stable door and having the bolt on the door go through my leg. The door ended up about 50 metres across the yard, the horse galloping around and the other groom saying to me "wow, I can see the bone." (and found bits of my leg in the bolt, eeww)
> Dislocated shoulder from laziness and trying to lead two fit event horses to their paddocks in just halters, they went seperate ways, but I wasnt letting go, felt like I was going to be split in 2!
> I think 3 is enough for now...
> ...



hahaha no this is great! Keep em coming! We get to know you better aswell..


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2006)

just read a great post in another thread about a guy getting bitten on the testicles by a brown tree snake. hillarious!!! :lol:


----------



## Mayo (Nov 9, 2006)

My dad is a paramedic, he picked up a guy that got bitten on the old fella whilst taking a **** behind a tree at a party. Didn't notice he was ****ing on a tiger snake, and the tiger had taken offence.


----------



## motman440 (Nov 9, 2006)

i got bitten by my uncles german sherperd,
gave me twelve stiches


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 9, 2006)

hmm, I think my dad's past cockatoo would have to take the cake for he worst injuries I've attained lol
Let's just say: LOTS of blood drawn from unclipped talons ripping through human flesh, and quite a few scars left from his "love" bites lol
He WAS a nice boy though, I mean, I wouldn't be happy if my owner neglected me, and confined me to a small cage all day either :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Apart from that, there was the time I put my leg in the middle of a dog fight (yes, my moment of shining glory highlighting my supreme 'intelligence'  ) and got a full-on, powerful chomp from my husky and yes, it DID hurt afterwards, still have scars n he was only 6 months when this happened), though he did the whole "remorseful" act and ran away to hide in his kennel, tail b/w legs as soon as he realised what he had done lol. Then about 10 mins later, he finally crawled out of there, slowly creeping over to me, only to avoid any eye contact whatsoever and try and "kiss the sore better" lol.. 

That's about it, apart from several small animal mishaps like snakie tags, scratches from roos, ooh yeah, and my kitten jumping onto my back and hanging from my skin, claws sunk in and all when I was about 7 lol
Good times, good times... :lol:


----------



## warp81 (Nov 9, 2006)

my parents own a horse stud and my old man is that complacent he is always gettin kicked bitted or the best 1 and most funniest is wen he is trimmin there feet he always jus wears runners and of course the stallions always pull away and paw out and always get his left big toe so no sooner does the toe heal wit new toe nail and all does it happen again!


----------



## warp81 (Nov 9, 2006)

thalia_isabel said:


> hmm, I think my dad's past cockatoo would have to take the cake for he worst injuries I've attained lol
> Let's just say: LOTS of blood drawn from unclipped talons ripping through human flesh, and quite a few scars left from his "love" bites lol
> He WAS a nice boy though, I mean, I wouldn't be happy if my owner neglected me, and confined me to a small cage all day either :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> ...


 
actually iv shared the same experience my gradparents had 2 cockies wen i was bout 5 1 was nice then there was the evil 1 called killer cocky, and that he was! he used to dig out of his cage and no 1 could go outside until my aunty came and caught him! he was nice to her! i jus happened to b outside 1 day wen he got out and he ripped at my head and back blood everywhere! dad came to the rescuue and wen it went to attack him he puched it and stunned it, looking back it was funny stuff


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 9, 2006)

I learnt the hard way what damage a large parrot can cause. Indicus used to pat this psycho parrot that would attack any one that approached his cage. Eventually he managed to even let the bird kiss him and I was very impressed as clearly this bird seemed to like him. After a while I thought I had finally won the bird over as eventually it would allow me to scratch him and would screech out to me every time I came around. One day I got super confident and decided that this bird liked me enough to try the kissing trick like Indicus had done many times. Well what a mistake, this parrot just lunged out and ripped a huge gouge out of my bottom lip and the injury was very nasty, blood every where and my so called friend who witnessed it just rolled around in fits of laughter. For at least two months after, coffee would dribble out of the grove that the injury left. I now hate that parrots guts.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a funny thread, people must have other story's


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 9, 2006)

Talk about psycho parrots. My ex. wife and I were at Mt. Lofty many years ago visiting some wildlife park (can't remember the name). A sulphur crested cockatoo took a shining to her and of course she was lapping up the affection. I warned her of the damage a cockatoo could do and she naturally ignored me. I laughed my head off when the cockatoo decided to grab hold of her nipple and give it a healthy nip. Must have thought it was a mammal


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 9, 2006)

they're very funny, but you people scare me sometimes 

thankgod it didnt happen to me, but the story about the snake bite i heard was a guy was in hospital for some op or sumthin i dunno, went to take a **** and a GTS/BTS had gotten into the piping and got him right on the balls. atleast he was in the right place but now i check before i sit down


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 9, 2006)

What is the first aid protocol for such an injury. I can't see a pressure bandage being applied and heaven forbid the outdated protocol of sucking the poison out...


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 11, 2006)

Well I was hoping for some pictures of injuries in progress, The worst invenomation I received was from a box jellyfish. Casting lures for flathead off the beach I saw a school of salmon busting up, Ripping in my plastic lure I tried to replace it with a metal, while gripping the slack end with my teeth I realised that there was a considerable amount of pain in my cheek, and then I realised the tentacle hanging from my line. Vinegar was only a 50 meter sprint away so I was happy.
Lots of horse injuries I see! Not that I am surprised by that, While I havent been on a horse for over ten years, I remember having my foot stood on and being scraped against a tree.
Teeth penetrations aside it is good to see not many people laid up by any serious injuries


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

When I was 4 I was standing behind the rails of my second storey balcony when my dog nudged me of, which was when I fell and hit my head on a rock, stiches but no lasting damage luckily! (Hits head and tells somone to shut up that no one else can hear)


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 11, 2006)

i got attacked a few times on work experience. i had to feed the koalas, and its not cool having 14 hungry koalas jumping down from the trees and climbing up ur legs to get at the food ur holding. also had to clean out the wombat burrows, coupla nasty bites to my arms. and worst of all the otters, the devil incarnate. family of five otters, and one came around the front, stood up and distracted me while the other four went around the back and attacked my ankles and calves. all i had was a rake to get them away. i was stuck in the corner of the enclosure while the other keepers stood around laughing at me.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 11, 2006)

been hospitalised by a easten brown once and a rough scale once, back in my younger silly days.
Knew a bloke that used to look after the pelicans at adelaide zoo and got bitten right on the end of his tally wacker, split his knob open. (OUCH).


----------



## jordo (Nov 11, 2006)

The big skinks have the worst bites, I got owned by one of my cunninghams ages ago, it had me by the pinky finger for a good few minutes, shattered the nail, left blood everywhere and my dad rolling around in fits of laughter :lol:
I've also been attacked by a vicious baby ferret which wasn't very fun, been nailed by a 30cm oscar (note to self don't hand feed fish anymore :lol: ) and I've been mauled by anything from a budgie to a galah - I fortunately had gloves on with the galah but it still felt like my finger was about to snap :lol:


----------



## Davo66 (Nov 11, 2006)

Got stung on the thumb by a scorpion whilst in Timor. Got me about 4 pm and I did not sleep a wink of sleep due to the pain that night and the following night I was still in pain and had difficulty in sleeping. My thumb blistered up something shocking!
Davo
P.S Still get the shedders when I see them in the pet shop. lol


----------



## jkrakka (Nov 11, 2006)

i was snorkling with some mates when we came accros a small reef shark sitting on a rock it wasnt doing much so i dove down and grabed its tail, so it turned around and bit my arm and made quite a mess of it.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 11, 2006)

Last time my brother was holding one of my snakes it bit him and he flinched and elbowed me in the face lol dose that count.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> been hospitalised by a easten brown once and a rough scale once, back in my younger silly days.
> Knew a bloke that used to look after the pelicans at adelaide zoo and got bitten right on the end of his tally wacker, split his knob open. (OUCH).



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Mayo (Nov 14, 2006)

Had some people around who wanted to look at my snakes. Handed them one of my most docile snakes and it turned around straight away and bit her.


----------



## Squamata (Nov 14, 2006)

Got nailed big time by one of my Womas, he was chewing and knawing my forearm for about 15 minutes. I didnt know whether to laugh or cry, but was very happy when i finally got him to let go.
The bite mark was there for about a month and was a great talking point. Other than that, a ridgey tried to bite off my finger, and a bobtail nearly took off the top of my finger. Needless to say I am much more wary of my scaley friends, even if they have been fed!!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 14, 2006)

It would be a toss up between a red back spider bite or when i got a tetanus shot after i got mauled on the legs by a pit bull 18 months ago, the shot hurt more. Then again when i got spiked by a Butterfly Cod that sort of tickled too. 

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 14, 2006)

Does being smacked over the head with a bottle by a Canterbury supporter at Belmore Oval back in 1996 get included under animal injuries?????

Simone.


----------



## Glimmerman (Nov 15, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Does being smacked over the head with a bottle by a Canterbury supporter at Belmore Oval back in 1996 get included under animal injuries?????
> 
> Simone.



They probably thought they were a "Dragon Slayer" :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 15, 2006)

Not actually an injury, but a result I guess. I went on a fund raising horse ride for the Flying Doctor from Port Augusta to William Creek in S.A, back in the late 80's. I wasn't actually a rider, but one of the musos who put on fundraising shows at different pubs etc on the track. Anyway to cut a long story short, they had a spare horse, and let me have a bit of a ride for a couple of hours. Boy do I wish I hadn't done that! When they stopped for the nightly camp, I could barely get off the damn horse, the inside of my thighs were so sore and swollen, and I had to sit on a chair for a couple of hours with a bag of ice between my legs to get the swelling down. Haven't ridden a horse since! LOL!!!! Was a great trip though, lots of fun. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## JasonL (Nov 15, 2006)

I was attacked and bitten on the leg by a large macaque (monkey) whilst working at a private zoo, when I was 5, I had a small mud crab attach it self to my hand, it had to be removed in pieces. When I was 10, I got multiple sting from jumper ants (standing on a nest with thongs on). I've received two fish stings, one from a red rock cod and the other from a spinefoot, also known as a "happy moment" (One of these fish sent John Cann to hosptal for a over nighter last year). I got chewed on the rump by a horse whist riding another one, had a shingleback clamp on my thumb whilst giving it medication, had a white tail spider bite, stung on the neck by two paper wasps, a couple of dog and python bites and numerous bee stings. The most painfull were the fish stings and the horse bite, but the worst animal encounter I had was 15 years ago at Mataranka, when a large Mertons Water Monitor came so close to biting me on the face, I felt the wind on my cheek as it flew past, mouth agape at me. Last time I will lay down to get a look at a monitor! That still scares me when I think about it.


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes I have had a happy moment sting as well. First night working on a scallop trawler off Hervey Bay, The skipper pointing out all the things not to touch and wham I stand on a little red bugger. "What the hell is that said I pointing in horror at the living pin cushion next to my foot" The skipper laughed and said, "well you are going to learn the hard way" and I did with a Throbbing foot for the rest of the night. At least it wasn,t a stonefish or an olive seasnake (plenty of those)


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 15, 2006)

LMAO you all would win awards in the darwin awards


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 15, 2006)

except their still alive lol. love this thread. onya caustichumour


----------



## Earthling (Nov 15, 2006)

Ive been pretty lucky.....but.....whilst working on a horse ranch in Bragg Creek in Alberta Canada we decided one day it would be a good idea to try and ride some of the Young steers.
Mmmmmmm.....First one was tooo small and collapsed under me. It didnt move for 25 minutes poor thing. Me second and third were bigger and bucked joy ...result I went flying. All OK.
Our resident Muso decides to have a go too. On he jumps and the gates open. He stays on for a few bucks but then starts slipping forward and to the left. Rather then let go and fly off, which you do, he hangs on and on and on and ends up in front of the beast and then decides to let go. Not good. It tramples over him and he jumps up screaming and running around saying "Hospital I want to go to the hospital" with the odd screech and groan thrown in for good measure.
We get him to stop running around and survey the damage. Mmmm Hospital time....half his ear was hanging off from the side of his skull.......joys of riding steers i guess.

We stopped then.


----------



## monix (Jan 27, 2007)

a swarm of bees.. how they got into my hair n down my bra is a mystery....

otherwise i am my own biggest danger when it comes to harm...


----------



## Saz (Jan 27, 2007)

Being chucked off horses I'd have to say, I've landed before jumps on jumps and after jumps all without the horse, I think the worst I've done horse related though is break ribs which is amazing really!


----------



## snakereef (Jan 27, 2007)

Stingray barb in the hand whilst sorting Banana prawns off mackay QLD .Barb went through right hand and nearly came through the back of the hand, deckhands held me down and removed it with a pair of pliars.Hurt like hell and had to knock of work for the day,luckily it was not a big Ray as it could of been much worse. Damn thing became infected and took a while to heal properly...Scott


----------



## richard70au (Jan 27, 2007)

I have two that come to mind, 

First one was the old ferret, they latch on and don't let go. I had to hold his head underwater for about 2 minutes before he let go.

Second one was a rooster, he was getting old and had a brood of girls, if you went near them he was after you, one day after getting the eggs he snuck up behind me and got me on the back of the calf with his spurs, cost me 2 stitches.

I had the last laugh though, bloody sharp them tomahawks.


----------



## junglist* (Jan 27, 2007)

I just remembered a bad knock i received from a large excited labrador. It involved my head, a headbutt rright between the eyes as the labrador was jumping at full pace to give me a cuddle and a lick.

Definately stunned me. Labrador woke me up by not stopping the face licking. Definately a disturbing way to wake up. Could have been worse though, at least she was using her most devastating weapon, the lick to death trick, gets those intruders every single time.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2007)

While i was young i was bitten by a dog across my nose and right eye........
Luckily i grew out of the scars.


----------



## wardy (Jan 27, 2007)

a few years ago i was motor bike riding with a few mates when i spotted a large monitor no idea what kinda but it was bout a meter long so i stop to look at it and then my mate rode past scared the crap outa it and me stupidly standing still was mistaken for a tree and he ran straight up my leg and chest  needed bout 20 stiches.


----------



## stary boy (Jan 27, 2007)

mine would have to be... I was riding my horse in a hunter trial (cross country jumping) and as we went over a jump that would of been about 1.2m high by 1m wide so quite big... he took off well and landed on the other side but on landing he threw in this huge buck which sent me flying threw the air LOL then as i was on my way down he kicked out and got me in the back fracturing a vertebrae or two and ended up being abulanced off to hospital unable to walk for weeks LOL wasnt funny at the time.... also the day before i was doing a jump and horse swerved at the last minute and instead of going over the jump ran straight into the wing falling over with the jump and me on his back and landed right on top of me... and he was heavy LOL


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 27, 2007)

im pretty good with animals, but im still careful with them, so you will understand the worst was when my 2 week old beardie bit me, it wasnt even noticeable until he started scrabling.
and she only bit me cause i had food.


exept for that time i was riding in the mountains, the damn horse hates humans (especially me) and tries to hurt them as badly as he possibly can (pinto's are extremely smart) and decided to crush me agaisnt trees, he also decided to gallop during Jihmkhana, i was walking him (due to rules) and so was fairly relaxed, rather embarrassing to nearly fall of a horse infront of so many ppl!!!


_ive_ hurt myself though!

nothing major, a broken bone from karate here and there, but nothing much.

my brother..... he is a different story.

when he was.... 6? he fell of a wall onto a rock, splitting open his jaw.... lots of blood.


when he was 5.5 yrs he was on a swing i made, and slipped and fell on the rock that he was to fall on in a few months :lol:


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 27, 2007)

the one i can remember, was when i was young a large emu came and had a nibble on my ear. as i was really young i started screaming- i cant remember if theyre was any blood?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2007)

I got attacked by a kangaroo when i was little.....
it thought i had food and started scrapping at my face and i freaked so it kicked me in the back and i went F-L-Y-I-N-G----------------------->


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 27, 2007)

lol i still laugh at ppl who are sore after riding, especially after trailblazes, 

aahh, memories...

after awhile you dont feel it:lol:


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2007)

I have been bitten on the behind by a horse and a dog hehe at different times.
Bitten on the thumb by a BHP...that hurt....thumb ended up being three times the size...
Bitten on the thumb by a mouse....blood everywhere.....hehe got fed to the snake though


----------



## Gobo (Jan 27, 2007)

my focus seems to be the eyes ans this is why...
at an animal expo the horn of a highland cow scraped the bottom of my eye as it turned around.
when we got our first ferret it stayed in my room for the first night- i woke up to its jaws locked around one of my eyeballs and my face covered in blood
and lastly (although not animal related) someone with a shovel over their shoulder turned around and the corner of the shovel impaled the corner of my eye with plenty of blood to follow

got scratched by a rabbit on the thum- it got infected and i was without a thumb nail for over a year


----------



## motman440 (Jan 27, 2007)

the worst ive done would have to be at an agricultural show,
I was leading a 950kg brahman bull which was how youd put as crazy.
the fella spooked and started flying in all directions.
in the middle of it he managed to put a rather hard kick my way, hitting me in the kneecap.
i collapsed to the ground and he trampled me until he shot off.
id cracked my knee cap and got some serious bruising!


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 27, 2007)

I have nothing as cool as some of these! I can only wait and wish lol!

I got bitten on the toe by a possum when i was in grade 9 doing canoeing with my school. It was the tetnis shot i got because of it that hurt the most however! And then the boy in my science class thinking it would be fun to poke the swollen tetnis needle spot... boys...


----------



## horsenz (Jan 27, 2007)

i got kicked in the chest by a draft horse when i was 6yrs old, i was straightening it's coat and WHAM!!!!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 27, 2007)

Mate got his back ripped open by a young male lion, rushed him to casualty where they we had trouble convincing them that it was for real. Nearly everyone in the hospital came down for a look.


----------



## pythoness (Jan 28, 2007)

Trying to rescue a downed baby magpie, i was attacked by it's parents and every another maggie in the neighborhood. must have been a funny sight, about 30 birds in all, sitting on power lines taking turns dive bombing me repeatedly. rescued the bub, checked him out and settled him into a makeshift nest where mum and dad could tend him. they have forgiven me tho, and now bring bubby round every few days to show him off, lol.


----------



## Elfir (Jan 28, 2007)

ive been bitten by dogs a few times mainly when they are fighting, the worst bite was from my dog when i was getting him out of a dog trap he latched onto my arm and wouldn't let go. i've also been kicked, stood on and trampled by various cattle, bitten by a pig and probably many more i cannot remember now


----------



## rigga (Jan 28, 2007)

My worst would have to be a wasp latching on to my upper lip, wasn't much pain involved but my face puffed up like a balloon. Looked like a Neanderthal Man for a few hours, wasn't pretty.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 28, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I have been bitten on the behind by a horse and a dog hehe at different times.
> Bitten on the thumb by a BHP...that hurt....thumb ended up being three times the size...
> Bitten on the thumb by a mouse....blood everywhere.....hehe got fed to the snake though


 
do you still have a thumb?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 28, 2007)

Bitten on the chest by a horse (lucky I wasn't a girl, could have been a lot worse)
Bitten on the finger by a ferret
Bitten on the thumb by a goat (That bloody hurt, my thumb was crunched by its back teeth)
Fallen off too many horses (The worst was going over backwards and hitting my head on a star picket, it split my helmet in two)
Dragged by a horse after getting a lunging rope wrapped around my ankle

That's what I can think of right now

Mrmikk


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 28, 2007)

consequence said:


> Mate got his back ripped open by a young male lion, rushed him to casualty where they we had trouble convincing them that it was for real. Nearly everyone in the hospital came down for a look.


 
Where did this happen???

mrmikk


----------



## Aslan (Jan 28, 2007)

...and more importantly HOW did your friend manage to get mauled by a LION!?


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2007)

Aslan said:


> ...and more importantly HOW did your friend manage to get mauled by a LION!?


 
It happened in Sydney in 1986, he was mauled, he was raked by the front paw.


----------



## cheazy (Jan 28, 2007)

bitten by a horse on the shoulder....not too bad

my mate was unlucky enough to be bitten by a vervit monkey(spel?) on his right **** cheek and then the year after he was bitten by an adder.

another mates sister was bitten by a hihenna(spel?) but that was at one of those animal sanctuary things.


----------



## Vipercat (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been bitten 12 times by Redback Spiders do they count as animals
The first few times was agony but the last couple didnt even raise a lump


----------



## motman440 (Jan 28, 2007)

how do you manage to be bitten 12 times?
surely after a couple youd get wise about them.


----------



## hodges (Jan 28, 2007)

umm would be eastern water dragons lol,
was down the river catching them (and leting them go ) one latched on to me pretty good
cheers
brad


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2007)

consequence said:


> It happened in Sydney in 1986, he was mauled, he was raked by the front paw.


That should be wasn't mauled.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 28, 2007)

Whats with this thread... I expected to see some great pics....

Whats happened to the saying "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN"?????


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Surfcop24 said:


> Whats with this thread... I expected to see some great pics....
> 
> Whats happened to the saying "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN"?????


 
Sorry about that, I wasn't quite thinking about saving the moment for posterity, more so getting my butt out of the situation. I'll see what I can do for you next time. :? 

mrmikk


----------



## happy_life (Jan 30, 2007)

I got bitten on the boob by a lion cub in Africa. (photo attatched of bruise)

I was riding a horse in Africa and it decided to take me into an Acacia bush and do donuts. I got filled with thorns.

I got bitten buy a horse when i was 8 and i got a scar.

I also got stung by a bluebottle when I was 8 and i was paralised with pain for the following 3 hours. It wraped up around my legs and my back, I think that one of the scars on my leg is from it. (not sure though)


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Jan 30, 2007)

*When i was little a dog (little ankle biter) latched onto my face ouch that hurt for days got 3 stitches*


----------



## Kowari (Jan 30, 2007)

Might as well join in.

I've been jumped on by a bull.
Broke two ribs and scratched my lung the first time.
Broke three ribs the second time.


----------



## gemnfert (Jan 31, 2007)

Well... I can't say that I've had any really bad injuries from animals... The worst scarring I've had was from a domestic cat... he didn't like going to the vet, and I bore the brunt of his opinion. I still have the scarring, and that was 17 years ago. The more interesting ones... ferrets, rabbits, guinea pigs, parrots, chinchillas, even stepped on by horses... and yes, I have even had a lion jump on top of me and bat me around  No lasting damage though  Pretty much all of my scarring has come from that one cat... the rest are interesting stories, but no scars and no hospital visits  

Sam


----------



## Dragoness (Feb 5, 2007)

Ive got to update my injury list after the weekend. I have spent the last few months breaking in a lovely quiet horse, have been riding her for the past 6 weeks with no problems. Had her first show lined up for saturday. I was riding her on friday afternoon, asked her to come back from canter to trot and she tripped and flipped completely over on top of me! I have ended up with a definate broken right elbow and I suspect the same on the left though I wouldnt tell the hospital cause I refused to have both arms up to my shoulders in plaster! My leg is also badly bruised (from knew to toe), though very luckily not broken! In 25 years of riding, this is my first real serious injury!

Cheers


----------



## gillsy (Feb 5, 2007)

Photos


----------



## Dragoness (Feb 5, 2007)

of the fall? I wish, there were like 10 people standing there, cant believe none of them thought to get a pic ( was over pretty quickly though) As for pics now, nothing very exciting, just tried to take some with my phone, but you cant see much clearly.

Cheers


----------



## Dragoness (Feb 5, 2007)

Taken on sat morning when I was feeling very sore and sorry for myself (and sitting watching someone else compete my horse because I couldnt run)





With my phone, not clear at all, best I could do





Cheers


----------



## simesy75 (Feb 5, 2007)

I was riding to work when i lived in Qld and hit a Kangaroo on my bike so it is animal inflicted.

snapped my fibula in 2 place have a plate and 14 screws in that now
lost half a finger after getting squashed between the bike and the road and lost the tip of another
skinned my hands, knees and shoulder
ear was nearly ripped of after sliding on the road on my helmet
internal bleeding and brusing to most internal organs, which meant that i ended up having my gaule bladder removed
11 months of work

all up 32staples, 56 stiches, 16 screws, 1 plate and 4 K wires

and yes it hurt a bit


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 5, 2007)

how fast were u going? how was the roo?


----------



## ZION (Feb 5, 2007)

I do research at the Great Barrier Reef on different shark species. I got bitten by a 4ft black tip shark while I was moving him from one tank to another. I forgave him though - the other tank was full of concentrated anaesthetic meant to kill him.


----------



## simesy75 (Feb 5, 2007)

only doing 80 but thick fog and pitch black early morning, wrong time to be riding

yes the roo died, first thing i asked when i woke up 2 weeks latter


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought a ferret that i was told did not bite and the first thing it did was latch onto my hand at the base of my pinky. damn that hurt he did not let go for ages and tried everything i could... He didn't just bite though he clamped on and nawed on my hand. most painful think i have ever experienced and i have had for kids naturally no drugs involved 2 tats and a tongue piercing


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 6, 2007)

Take the 2000psi on the tip of eagle talons, stick your wrist in its grip and watch what happens. Ask me cause i know


----------



## koubee (Feb 6, 2007)

I was attacked by a cat many years ago when i was working in the grooming shop.
It didn't want to come out of it's cage, so i turned my back on it for a second and next thing i knew the cat launched itself at me and landed on my back and proceeded to claw and bite me.
The tetnus injections and having the doc clean up the bites was nearly as painful as the cat attacking me.
I've been bitten on the side of my face, luckily the scar is in my hair, and that was by a bull terrier.
I was pinned on the groung by a newfoundland who just came out of surgery, it was a dead weight.


----------



## Lucas (Feb 6, 2007)

Kicked and belted by a roo. 
Hospitalised via tick bite. 
Bitten on hand by freshie croc. 
Ankle opened by a dog. 
Pecked and flapped by angry rooster(he was eaten that night). 
Butted by sheep. 
Knocked about by horses and cattle. 

probably so much more too


----------

